
The Fifth Generation Computer Project in Japan - luu
http://www.sjsu.edu/faculty/watkins/5thgen.htm
======
mark_l_watson
I remember living through the AI Winter and Japan's Fifth Generation Computer
Project.

Those of us who were interested in AI at SAIC, at least the people I talked
with the most, were skeptical of the approach of using Prolog. This is also a
personal bias since I have logged about ten years of commercial Lisp
development and only perhaps six or eight months of using Prolog
professionally.

That said, there are languages like Prolog, Lisp, Haskell, etc. that really
help get different perspectives on developing software.

~~~
lispm
Symbolics sold quite a few Lisp Machines to Japan. Also running Symbolics
Prolog.

